# Watching porn with your partner



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?

I know some on here are opposed to porn (and thats OK of course as my question isn't if porn is right or wrong) just curious if anyone finds it beneficial to their sex life?

Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We tried it, but my wife mostly just found it distracting, so not a turn on. As for me, I'm indifferent to watching it with a partner. Anyway, not beneficial for us, but we've known other couples who thoroughly enjoyed watching it together.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Did nothing for her, was good for me. I have to say I’m much more inspired by her wearing something sexy. 

I have been off porn completely closing in on a year now and no plans to return.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You say your wife isn't interested so it's immaterial surely? Just respect her answer.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Let me get my popcorn and pull up a chair, I have the feeling this will get more interesting to watch than a cage match LOL


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

But to address your question, the short and simple answer is yes I have and found it to be a positive and in a number of ways beneficial experience. 

I think before the thread descends into chaos and ideological weaponry, I need to point out that XXX is what you make it and what you want it to be. 

A lot of the people on this site believe that porn is all sex-trafficked, 19 year olds with flawless bodies and fake boobs screaming in faked passion and indulging in sex acts that no normal people do. 

That is out there. 

However, anyone that has been to a porn site in the last 20 can attest that there is a whole wide world out there and the 19 year old hard bodies only make up a certain share of it. 

In days of yore, porn was produced and distributed by fat, disgusting, old men because they were the ones that had equipment and technology to create it and the marketing streams to deliver it. They gave the drug addicted 19 year old free coke and heroin and paid them a few extra bucks for their time and sent them on their way and the revenue that was generated lined the pockets of the producers. 

Today that business model has been turned upside down. Today it is largely the individual producing their own and taking it to market. Today there are Actual couples are producing their own content and taking in their own revenue. With the rise of Only Fans and similar platforms, now it is the 19 year old hard bodies themselves that are making their own content and putting it out there and lining their own pockets. 

Go to one of the porn sites and you can find middle age, overweight housewives with stretchmarks and pot bellied, balding middle age men just as readily as you can flawless 19 year olds. There are 70 year olds making and marketing their own content. There are 300lb 50 year olds marketing their own lines of videos. 

There are guys with huge penises making porn. There are guys with tiny micropenises making porn. There are even guys with TWO penises making their own content. 

There's amputees, there's midgets. There is every size, race, color, nationality, age (over 18 ) and level of beauty and attractiveness there is. 

There is also every sexual activity known to man and probably even some never even dreamed of out there ranging from actual monogamous, married couples making love in front of the fireplace to groups of circus midgets having an orgy in a big vat of Ramen Noodles and everything in between. 

So there is something for everyone out there.

Even @Diana7 could find something that floats her boat and gets her aroused to one degree or another out there even though she'd likely deny it to her grave, and that's ok. If people want to protect their dignity and their own moral compass, all the power to them. But my point is, porn is a huge market and there is something out there that interest everyone to one degree or another. 

It's a matter of identifying what your and your partner's tastes are.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you have to be careful. what we guys think of as erotic, many women feel it degrading.

i noticed that porn disguised as literature, like that TV series Outlander, where a married woman goes back in time, and is forced to marry and have sex with a much younger man, and to be raped (repeatedly) by british soldiers, got my wife very hot! 

there are some porn movies, directed by women, and supposedly made specifically to get a woman hot. find some of those maybe.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Talker67 said:


> you have to be careful. what we guys think of as erotic, many women feel it degrading.
> 
> i noticed that porn disguised as literature, like that TV series Outlander, where a married woman goes back in time, and is forced to marry and have sex with a much younger man, and to be raped (repeatedly) by british soldiers, got my wife very hot!
> 
> there are some porn movies, directed by women, and supposedly made specifically to get a woman hot. find some of those maybe.


Sounds pretty damn retarded! LoL!

I'm glad I passed over that one on my list of books to investigate.😆


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?
> 
> I know some on here are opposed to porn (and thats OK of course as my question isn't if porn is right or wrong) just curious if anyone finds it beneficial to their sex life?
> 
> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


Nothing posted here is going to help you then?

I can tell you're frustrated though and you have my sympathies.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested.


Realize that women are bound by Chick Code to say that they aren’t interested in anything sexual and are obligated per female policy to deny any interest or enjoyment of porn. 

It’s just like if you are asked if you can shoot a gun or bench press your body weight, you are obligated by Man-Code to say yes. 

Actions always speak louder than words. Her reactions and responses to actually seeing porn will be more telling than what comes out of her mouth when you ask her about it. 

Research measuring actual physiological response to porn has shown that women become aroused to a wider variety of porn than men do.


----------



## Louise1 (May 23, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?
> 
> I know some on here are opposed to porn (and thats OK of course as my question isn't if porn is right or wrong) just curious if anyone finds it beneficial to their sex life?
> 
> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


I am very open and enjoy trying new things - dressing up, etc but if you get a moment read my post. My partners secret obsession destroyed everything. Maybe she is worried it will get out of hand or you are secretly watching it anyway. Be honest, truthful and just say why you want to watch it. How you want to try new things with the woman you love! Good luck


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> But to address your question, the short and simple answer is yes I have and found it to be a positive and in a number of ways beneficial experience.
> 
> I think before the thread descends into chaos and ideological weaponry, I need to point out that XXX is what you make it and what you want it to be.
> 
> ...


 I don't think you get why we don't watch it. For us it's not about not being able to find anything that arouses us, but about wanting our sex life to be focused on each other. To arouse each other. We see it as disrespectful and unloving to each other to watch porn. Plus I would never want to support such an industry. 
That's simply it really.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> Realize that women are bound by Chick Code to say that they aren’t interested in anything sexual and are obligated per female policy to deny any interest or enjoyment of porn.
> 
> It’s just like if you are asked if you can shoot a gun or bench press your body weight, you are obligated by Man-Code to say yes.
> 
> ...


Many women see it as very disrespectful and unloving. 
Anyway she has said no for whatever reason so he should respect that. I can't see how it's going to help their marriage coming here asking others if they do it.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> For me it's not about not being able to find anything arousing, but about wanting our sex life to be focused on each other. We see it as disrespectful and unloving to each other to watch porn. Plus I would never want to support such an industry.
> That's simply it really.


That is what I mean when I say people will follow their own moral compass.

Your mores and personal values determine that you don’t engage in porn.

........but that’s not the same as saying that certain things wouldn’t get you hot and bothered and aroused.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Try a mirror or video camera instead.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Many women see it as very disrespectful and unloving.
> Anyway she has said no so he should respect that.


There is content out there that IS disrespectful and unloving. There’s content that many men would find disrespectful and unloving. There’s stuff i there that I find disrespectful, unloving and disgusting. 

But my point is that there is such a wide variety of content that there is something out there that each individual would be able to find something they find enjoyable and arousing. 

By just sheer volume and law of averages, there is something out there for everyone. 

To make such a blanket statement that women find porn disrespectful etc etc as if that is the end all be all answer, is simply nonsensical.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> That is what I mean when I say people will follow their own moral compass.
> 
> Your mores and personal values determine that you don’t engage in porn.
> 
> ........but that’s not the same as saying that certain things wouldn’t get you hot and bothered and aroused.


Yes, I never said it wouldn't but that's not what I want in my marriage.
I mean some are aroused by things like rape, does that mean they should feed that with porn?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Who was buying Fifty Shades of Grey off the shelves and who was flicking to movie theaters to see some gal getting tied up and flogged?? 

It wasn’t men.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Yes, I never said it wouldn't but that's not what I want in my marriage.


And that is fair and makes my point about people following their own mores and values.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> Who was buying Fifty Shades of Grey off the shelves and who was flicking to movie theaters to see some gal getting tied up and flogged??


Flicking was a typo, I meant to say flocking. ....but flicking may have been just as accurate LOL.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Nothing posted here is going to help you then?
> 
> I can tell you're frustrated though and you have my sympathies.


I gave Bridgerton a spin with m’lady hoping it would lead to some inappropriate fornicating and nothing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> I gave Bridgerton a spin with m’lady hoping it would lead to some inappropriate fornicating and nothing.


Had to look that one up.😁


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Let’s say for a moment that I don’t believe that it is seriously sinful to watch porn or that it isn’t some devilish trick to lure people to hell...

I’d be seriously concerned if I needed to augment my or my spouses “attractiveness” via porn. I think the whole idea of staring at a screen in some sort of “monkey see, monkey do” arrangement just st sounds so unsexy... how would I convince my wife that I wasn’t more into the “actress”, etc... just sounds awful. Degrading the marital act like that I almost think you could not recover from.. ever.

I suppose I’m into “exclusivity”. I don’t care for my wife to dance with other men, dine with other men,.. so why would I want her watching other men have sex.. heck no!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> Who was buying Fifty Shades of Grey off the shelves and who was flicking to movie theaters to see some gal getting tied up and flogged??
> 
> It wasn’t men.


Not sure what your point is there.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CatholicDad said:


> Let’s say for a moment that I don’t believe that it is seriously sinful to watch porn or that it isn’t some devilish trick to lure people to hell...
> 
> I’d be seriously concerned if I needed to augment my or my spouses “attractiveness” via porn. I think the whole idea of staring at a screen in some sort of “monkey see, monkey do” arrangement just st sounds so unsexy... how would I convince my wife that I wasn’t more into the “actress”, etc... just sounds awful. Degrading the marital act like that I almost think you could not recover from.. ever.
> 
> I suppose I’m into “exclusivity”. I don’t care for my wife to dance with other men, dine with other men,.. so why would I want her watching other men have sex.. heck no!


That's one of the many dangers I think, that it can easily lead to discontentment with our spouse. That can lead the men not being able to get aroused by normal sex with their wives.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

CatholicDad said:


> Let’s say for a moment that I don’t believe that it is seriously sinful to watch porn or that it isn’t some devilish trick to lure people to hell...
> 
> I’d be seriously concerned if I needed to augment my or my spouses “attractiveness” via porn. I think the whole idea of staring at a screen in some sort of “monkey see, monkey do” arrangement just st sounds so unsexy... how would I convince my wife that I wasn’t more into the “actress”, etc... just sounds awful. Degrading the marital act like that I almost think you could not recover from.. ever.
> 
> I suppose I’m into “exclusivity”. I don’t care for my wife to dance with other men, dine with other men,.. so why would I want her watching other men have sex.. heck no!


Some people will see it like that and I understand their point and if that is what works for them, then great!

My outlook on it is anything a couple mutually agrees on is fair game and if occasionally cuddling up and watching something that adds some extra zing and arousal into the mix and they dig it - then great for them! 

As long as everything is mutually consenting by adults, it’s fair game. If we are having sex with with each other and each of us is the beneficiary of the other’s arousal, then I don’t have an issue where that arousal came from. 

As long as the physical behavior is taking place amongst consenting adults, then I don’t make a distinction of good arousal vs bad arousal. 

If it’s amongst consenting adults, there is no bad arousal IMHO.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> That's one of the many dangers I think, that it can easily lead to discontentment with our spouse. That can lead the men not being able to get aroused by normal sex with their wives.


I disagree with the current narrative that says porn leads to discontent with one’s partner.

What I do think can take place is these people that are spanking to porn all the time, simply expend their own mojo and have nothing left in the tank for their partner.

In other words, porn becomes their AP. They are essentially ‘cheating’ and depriving their partner of their sexual time and energies.

But that was not the question of the thread.

The question was whether we had watched porn WITH a partner and whether it worked.

My answer is YES and YES. I have and it was a very positive experience. 

I see engaging in it WITH a partner as fundamentally different that spanking alone in the dark by yourself.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Had to look that one up.😁


Bridgerton is kind of like lady porn. Very hot, and also I think feeds the romance that a lot of women enjoy. For the record, I LOVE Bridgerton but don't really enjoy porn anymore. I would watch it sometimes when I was younger. It always seemed sort...sad somehow. But I'm sure some people would say the same about my beloved on Bridgerton.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> I disagree with the current narrative that says porn leads to discontent with one’s partner.
> 
> What I do think can take place is these people that are spanking to porn all the time, simply expend their own mojo and have nothing left in the tank for their partner.
> 
> ...


I used to watch it sometimes with previous partners - I think the key word is WITH a partner. If either is using their partner and it's not an experience you're having together, as a sort of exploration, I think it does kind of impact the connection because either one of you looks at the screen a bit TOO hard and it can create issues, do you know what i mean? Nobody wants to feel like a sort of full-body version of someone's hand.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> I disagree with the current narrative that says porn leads to discontent with one’s partner.


Let me put it this way - if my middle age partner has put on 100lbs, lopped off her hair and painted it purple and hasn’t touched me in desire for years and has filled the house with cats and empty Doritos bags - 

My discontent for her is not because I’ve seen young hard bodies in porn.

My discontent is because she’s put on 100 lbs, buzzed her hair and hasn’t given me the time of day in years. 

People are blaming porn instead of checking their own pant size or it’s out of their own insecurity.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> Let me put it this way - if my middle age partner has put on 100lbs, lopped off her hair and painted it purple and hasn’t touched me in desire for years and has filled the house with cats and empty Doritos bags -
> 
> My discontent for her is not because I’ve seen young hard bodies in porn.
> 
> ...


It's pretty common knowledge that watching porn can and sometimes does make you discontent with your spouse. Just as women who spend lots of time reading romance novels can become discontent with their husbands. 
Some men even end up not being able to have normal sex with their partner. They have have the porn to turn them on.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> Let me put it this way - if my middle age partner has put on 100lbs, lopped off her hair and painted it purple and hasn’t touched me in desire for years and has filled the house with cats and empty Doritos bags -
> 
> My discontent for her is not because I’ve seen young hard bodies in porn.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. I think there's a middle ground. When a spouse is using porn instead of trying to re-forge a connection with their partner or engage in a hard conversation about what needs to change for sex to improve, they need to own their part in the equation. A lot of my experience with porn was at the end of my marriage when I was effectively replaced by porn involving women with epic breasts (like beyond the norm for porn - sort of cartoonishly enormous). It was the final nail in the coffin of my attraction for my then-husband. Sexting other women, contacting escorts, jerking off to women in porn and basically ignoring me, those aren't the "fault" of porn alone. But I also feel some partners are just lazy and don't want to address real issues. They just want to get off and don't care if their partner is satisfied or even in the room. Part of the issue was on me. I gained weight when I was pregnant and it took me a while to lose it (a year). I don't think I can blame porn for the demise of our marriage, but it would be a red flag to me if a potential partner watched a lot of porn, and especially if they replaced me regularly with porn part of the time when I'm available and enthusiastic, it is a clear they have no interest in a lasting relationship with me.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

joannacroc said:


> I get what you're saying. I think there's a middle ground. When a spouse is using porn instead of trying to re-forge a connection with their partner or engage in a hard conversation about what needs to change for sex to improve, they need to own their part in the equation. A lot of my experience with porn was at the end of my marriage when I was effectively replaced by porn involving women with epic breasts (like beyond the norm for porn - sort of cartoonishly enormous). It was the final nail in the coffin of my attraction for my then-husband. Sexting other women, contacting escorts, jerking off to women in porn and basically ignoring me, those aren't the "fault" of porn alone. But I also feel some partners are just lazy and don't want to address real issues. They just want to get off and don't care if their partner is satisfied or even in the room. Part of the issue was on me. I gained weight when I was pregnant and it took me a while to lose it (a year). I don't think I can blame porn for the demise of our marriage, but it would be a red flag to me if a potential partner watched a lot of porn, and especially if they replaced me regularly with porn part of the time when I'm available and enthusiastic, it is a clear they have no interest in a lasting relationship with me.


AGREED!!

That is the detriment of porn.

Porn can make men fat, lazy and content. 

Men aren’t supposed to be fat, lazy and content. Men are supposed to be lean, mean hunters. 

Porn makes men content to just sit there and eat Cheetos and not strive for sexual connection.

But that’s when they sit there and spank alone in the dark. 

If it’s something shared with a partner and done together in sharing of the experience, I see it as a whole different concept.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Isn’t viewing porn with partner just plain lazy? Yeah babe, I’m not going to grab you, kiss you, and make passionate love to you... let me cue this video to get us started.

I think I’ll always prefer the way nature (God!) intended.

I want to kiss/smell/breathe in/touch my wife... all I want! I like working it up from nothing but a glance, hug, and kiss. This is a formula that can’t be improved on IMO.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?


On rare occasion my wife and I view some pornography together. Although when wanting to share sex together, we both find it more of a distraction than a benefit. In the same way that watching anything else on a screen, or looking at a book or magazine is distracting. Which is why it is something we share on rare occasion.

On the other hand, we both have more fun in the moment, making our own "amateur" pornography more frequently. Which we share for free (with a bit of a following) on a popular adult fetish website.



> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


As to your wife not being interested, given that it can often be a distraction versus a benefit. Her disinterest seems perfectly reasonable to me.

So with that said you would probably get more mileage, by putting on some good music and paying attention to each other instead of turning on a television.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?


Do you have any examples maybe we could review and maybe give us a better idea?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

oldshirt said:


> There are even guys with TWO penises making their own content.




* Googles discreetly *


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

oldshirt said:


> Who was buying Fifty Shades of Grey off the shelves and who was flicking to movie theaters to see some gal getting tied up and flogged??
> 
> It wasn’t men.


After all the hype, I tried to watch this when available at home and found it boring. Fast-forwarded most of it. 

Your typo was funny. I thought you'd done that on purpose.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

More 'back in the day' but really it was kinda pointless, as it was just a distraction to us devouring each other anyway.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ccpowerslave said:


> I gave Bridgerton a spin with m’lady hoping it would lead to some inappropriate fornicating and nothing.


I was watching 'Losing Alice' recently which Batman had no interest in... and then he heard the noises from the show and swiftly entered the living room with, 'What ARE you watching? ...Maybe I ought to give this show a try..' haha.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> After all the hype, I tried to watch this when available at home and found it boring. Fast-forwarded most of it.
> 
> Your typo was funny. I thought you'd done that on purpose.


That song in it which goes “whaada you waitin for?” is pretty good though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ccpowerslave said:


> That song in it which goes “whaada you waitin for?” is pretty good though.


Is this like, 'I watched it for the good soundtrack?' 

Don't make me work for it.. what was the song that you'd rate? 
(and maybe we oughta shift this to the music thread)


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

CatholicDad said:


> Isn’t viewing porn with partner just plain lazy? Yeah babe, I’m not going to grab you, kiss you, and make passionate love to you... let me cue this video to get us started.
> 
> I think I’ll always prefer the way nature (God!) intended.
> 
> I want to kiss/smell/breathe in/touch my wife... all I want! I like working it up from nothing but a glance, hug, and kiss. This is a formula that can’t be improved on IMO.


Lazy is as lazy does. 

If all one does is pull up some porn and lay there like a slug watching other people have sex, then yes - lazy and uninspired. 
But no reason one can't kiss/smell/breathe in/touch as well. 

No one says it has to be all or nothing. it's an augment, an addition to, not a substitute of legitimate seduction and foreplay.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Is this like, 'I watched it for the good soundtrack?'
> 
> Don't make me work for it.. what was the song that you'd rate?
> (and maybe we oughta shift this to the music thread)


No TJ this is purely porn related.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

heartsbeating said:


> Your typo was funny. I thought you'd done that on purpose.


Sometimes our mistakes are our greatest accomplishments LOL.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Sounds pretty damn retarded! LoL!
> 
> I'm glad I passed over that one on my list of books to investigate.😆


I rest my case. Men do not even know they are picking the wrong porn!


this is a good place to start:








Did Someone Turn Up the Heat? These Are the 29 Best Porn Sites for Women


For when you need some quality ~alone time~.




www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In my opinion porn is too often used by consumers for self stimulation, that making a transition to using it for mutual stimulation with a partner is likely going to be too challenging. Research suggests that the most arousing dynamic of porn is one's pursuit of novelty. This pursuit over time grows more and more challenging as well. 

So using the analogy of collecting rare antiques that are extremely novel. What exactly are the odds that a couple with a lifetime of antique hunting would enjoy shopping in the same store and become excited over the exact same item for sale. Odds are the husband will drool over extremely rare baseball memorabilia and the wife will go berserk over a victorian candelabra. 

This is what type of impossible porn this couple would need in order for one person's novelty to align with the other: 









Baseball Candle - Wowzza Amazing Birthday Candle


The Authentic and Original Musical Birthday Candle




theamazingcandle.com


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Getting back to the original question of the thread, I have a funny story of one of my first bumbling experiences with watching porn back in the olden days of when home videos and VCRs were first coming out.

So back in mid 80s in Midwest farm country, a family- owned video store opened up about 20 miles away that had some XXX beta and VHS tapes hidden behind the counter, which was a bit of a scandal with the local church ladies.

There was starting to be a few more well-to-do families that could afford to purchase their own home VCRs.

At the time, 20 year old YOUNGshirt had been out of high school a couple years and was dating an 18 year old hottie that had just graduated that spring.

We were sexually active and “going steady” but as we both still lived with our parents always had to find creative ways to do the deed.

her parents were both professionals and pretty well-to-do for the area and were one of the early families to purchase a VCR (which were hundreds of dollars in 1985 dollars).

Anyway she was always telling me that they had a stash of,, and I quote, “porno movies” hidden in a closet or something and any time they were out of the house, she would sneak into their stash and watch these movies and get all hot and bothered.

That struck me a bit odd as her parents seemed very conservative and no-nonsense, so I specifically asked if they were actual porn movies where people are actually doing it and it actually shows them having sex to which she replied that yes it was actual hardcore porn with actual sex etc

My response of course was - COOL!!!!

So anyway, one weekend my parents were out of town and gone for a long weekend and I called my GF and said we could have the house to ourselves and could do it in an actual comfy bed instead of in my pick up or even the thick quilt on the ground in the woods that we were used to.

.....and I asked if she’d like to watch some naughty movies if I could get my hands on a VCR and tapes.

She jumped at that idea and said it sounded great.

I had a cousin that was about 5-6 years old that had his own apt and had recently bought a VCR and had a few XXX VHS so I pleaded with him to borrow them and got him a case of his favorite beer and he let me have them for the weekend.

It took me about the whole afternoon to get the VCR hooked up to my parent’s noncable ready VHF antenna TV but by the time my GF arrived I finally had it ready to go.

I got the TV and VCR turned on, put the tape in and we cuddled up and started to watch.

Luckily it actually was a pretty good flick with beautiful actors/actresses and had a bit of a storyline (this was at the tail end of the golden age of porn before the internet) and it wasn’t raunchy or nasty at all.

Anyway, we were cuddled up watching and it dawned on me I hadn’t heard a peep out of her since the movie started.

I looked over at her and she was transfixed, starring at the screen oblivious to the rest of the world. She was flushed bright red in the face and neck and breathing heavy like she’d just strutted up a flight of stairs.

I asked her, “are you sure you’ve seen movies like this before???” To which she finally gasped, “Ive never seen anything like this before in my life!”

Say wwhaaaattt???

So I started to grill her on what she was really watching at her parents house. It turns out what she was calling “porn movies”, was Tom Cruise and Rebecca DeMornay in Risky Buisness and Fast Times at Ridgemount High and some steamy Morgan Fairchild movie at the time 😮

We had a little talk about the differentiation of an R movie with boobies and simulated sex acts vs what an actual porn movie is.

I asked her if she wanted to stop and watch something else and her response was, “NO!” and so we watched for maybe another 5-10 minutes before young hormones completely took over and we both forgot the movie was even on 😉 😃 LOL

Then when my folks got home, the TV wouldn’t work because I had everything so screwed up getting the VCR to work.

My dad asked if the tv worked over the weekend or if something had one on with it.

All I could say was, “no, it worked fine this weekend.” 😂

So I guess y’all can tell me if that was a success or a failure ha ha


----------



## Sammy4571 (May 25, 2021)

Yes my wife and I watch porn together. Been doing it along time. We don’t watch it every night. We started watching mfm amateur porn. She said she likes watching it. It’s a fantasy to have a threesome and this is fun for us to watch.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Not often, but we've done it. Most often, we use it as a "spice". Sometimes one of us watches while the other performs oral. The watcher describes what is happening on the screen, complete with commentary. We've also had it in the background on BDSM nights when one person is tied up. The sounds of sex in the background add another interesting stimulation. We've also read some "porn" stories to each other, but that has never been as exciting as I thought it would be. There have been a few times when we've sat down to actually watch a porno movie like Debbie Does Dallas or Pirates, but the movie is usually quickly forgotten and the non-sex scene dialog gets annoying in the background.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?
> 
> I know some on here are opposed to porn (and thats OK of course as my question isn't if porn is right or wrong) just curious if anyone finds it beneficial to their sex life?
> 
> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


We used to enjoy together. Got away from it. On my birthday last month, requested she watch one with me. Very very inspirational for both of us. We agreed to watch porn again "now and then" like every three months or so. It was very hot and led to a great time for us.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sammy4571 said:


> Yes my wife and I watch porn together. Been doing it along time. We don’t watch it every night. We started watching mfm amateur porn. She said she likes watching it. It’s a fantasy to have a threesome and this is fun for us to watch.


exactly


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

I watched porn with my first serious boyfriend, back in my early 20s, and it was fun. As someone else said, youthful hormones took over pretty quickly and we didn't really end up watching much of it. I wasn't so into it that I ever made a point of repeating the experience, though.

My current man and I have talked about watching porn together, but it hasn't happened yet. I'd be open to it, but I feel like we'd spend more time making fun of it (anyone remember MST3K?) and then getting naked than actually watching it. 

And frankly, the next time he brings it up, I'm going to tell him I'm holding out for this:



oldshirt said:


> groups of circus midgets having an orgy in a big vat of Ramen Noodles


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

A girl named Terry who was a horse lady broke my heart when I was a youngster of like 15. Made me not feel like a cheater but think she was trying to do that. I suppose I wouldn't blame her but then I saw her a few minutes later and she gave me a stupid, guilty man look. I bought - "She's cute" was what the man told me so....


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

We don't watch it very often. But it can be harmful to a couple, but it can be a very good tool in your sex life. But first, both spouses have to be open to it.

It would definitely get our moods into overdrive. Early in our marriage she would see a scene and say that looks nice, lets try it.

As you know by now, you will get a lot of people saying no to it. But its a tool just like sex toys in the bedroom.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Jamie and Claire on Outlander make my wife hot like crazy.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Mr.Married said:


> Jamie and Claire on Outlander makes my wife more wet than two eels f’ing in a bucket of snot.


If you want to see your wife turn into pile of orgasmic bliss, get her a Motorbunny.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> If you want to see your wife turn into pile of orgasmic bliss, get her a Motorbunny.


Dude, I can't google that on my work laptop!!! 🤬😉😁😂


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Dude, I can't google that on my work laptop!!! 🤬😉😁😂


Definitely don't search for it on your work computer. But youtube has a series called doing it on a motorbunny. Even though there is no nudity. There is a lady fully clothed and tries it. She can't even get to full power 😂🤣😭😆


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Definitely don't search for it on your work computer. But youtube has a series called doing it on a motorbunny. Even though there is no nudity. There is a lady fully clothed and tries it. She can't even get to full power 😂🤣😭😆


I worry so much that I will overshare, and here you are, putting it all out there. You're hilarious. 🤪 😂


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I worry so much that I will overshare, and here you are, putting it all out there. You're hilarious. 🤪 😂


What can I say lol. I am a bad about keeping anything exciting lol


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> We don't watch it very often. But it can be harmful to a couple, but it can be a very good tool in your sex life. But first, both spouses have to be open to it.
> 
> It would definitely get our moods into overdrive. Early in our marriage she would see a scene and say that looks nice, lets try it.
> 
> As you know by now, you will get a lot of people saying no to it. But its a tool just like sex toys in the bedroom.


Every three or four months, we will watch a movie. And, yes, the scenes can be quite inspirational. We both admit after how much fun it is. No harm if both willing - as we are - to watch together. Suspend reality and get busy. It's a tool much like a vibrator or **** ring.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> you have to be careful. what we guys think of as erotic, many women feel it degrading.
> 
> i noticed that porn disguised as literature, like that TV series Outlander, where a married woman goes back in time, and is forced to marry and have sex with a much younger man, and to be raped (repeatedly) by british soldiers, got my wife very hot!
> 
> there are some porn movies, directed by women, and supposedly made specifically to get a woman hot. find some of those maybe.


the Sex Therapist that helped save my marriage suggested that my wife and I watch some Sinclair Institute better sex videos. Some would say they were porn like. However, they were to be :"educational."

in addition to a woman feeling that a porn video might be degrading or exploiting the woman, many women have body self image issues and find that porn's focus on younger, firmer, slender women very threatening. 

I think that few women would want to watch porn with their spouse because they would feel that they would need to compete with what they are seeing on the video.

Still for the right woman it might work.

I


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> the Sex Therapist that helped save my marriage suggested that my wife and I watch some Sinclair Institute better sex videos. Some would say they were porn like. However, they were to be :"educational."
> 
> in addition to a woman feeling that a porn video might be degrading or exploiting the woman, many women have body self image issues and find that porn's focus on younger, firmer, slender women very threatening.
> 
> ...


I am not directing anything at you. But I realize how lucky I am with such an open minded lady. If you ask my wife her thoughts about watching porn. She will tell you, its just sex.

I still remember roughly 4 months into dating when she brought up the subject of porn to me. We had been sexually active for about a month at that point. She said I understand it's different for everyone and want your opinion on the subject along with sex toys as my last bf was staunchly against it. I was thinking this might be a trick question. I said I am fine with it.

She had a nice collection of dvds along with a few toys. That was one wild night 💘


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> the Sex Therapist that helped save my marriage suggested that my wife and I watch some Sinclair Institute better sex videos. Some would say they were porn like. However, they were to be :"educational."
> 
> in addition to a woman feeling that a porn video might be degrading or exploiting the woman, many women have body self image issues and find that porn's focus on younger, firmer, slender women very threatening.
> 
> ...


I’ll refer you back to my post #6 that I made clear back on the first page of this thread.

Porn today ain’t your daddy’s old VHS tapes under the basement stairs of “Debbie Does Dallas.” 

Yes there are still young hard bodies out there in Porn Land, but there is every other age, size, shape and every other variation of human as well. 

Using body insecurity as a reason that porn is bad is simply irrelevant today but so much of it is just regular, every day people of every age, size, shape and level of conventional attractiveness. 

There are still young, beautiful hard bodies out there. 

But there are just as many mature, middle aged and even 65+ year olds out ranging from firm, fit hard bodies to down obese. 

If someone has a religious, moral or ideological objection to porn, that’s their values and perogative. 

But saying that one can’t watch porn due to it being all young hard bodies and giving them insecurity over their own body is simply out of touch and out of date. 

There’s stuff out there that would probably make them feel GOOD about their own body.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> I’ll refer you back to my post #6 that I made clear back on the first page of this thread.
> 
> Porn today ain’t your daddy’s old VHS tapes under the basement stairs of “Debbie Does Dallas.”
> 
> ...


I actually think about this when I see some guys with big beer guts having fun with their chubby wives in some really erotic situations. I think 1. That guy is pretty lucky to be having that kind of fun even as out of shape he is and 2. How did he get so lucky to be doing that *___* (enter any exciting sexual situation you can think of here...threesome, outdoor sex, beach sex, etc)

Modern day porn is really just regular people having fun yet recording it.

I would venture to say there is more "homemade" porn out there now than professional stuff.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I actually think about this when I see some guys with big beer guts having fun with their chubby wives in some really erotic situations. I think 1. That guy is pretty lucky to be having that kind of fun even as out of shape he is and 2. How did he get so lucky to be doing that *___* (enter any exciting sexual situation you can think of here...threesome, outdoor sex, beach sex, etc)
> 
> Modern day porn is really just regular people having fun yet recording it.
> 
> I would venture to say there is more "homemade" porn out there now than professional stuff.


Middle aged guys with beer guts are capable of having sex lol.... Sex is not just for ultra fit people 🤣

Overweight and /or out of shape guys are capable of getting into relationships as well 😀


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Using body insecurity as a reason that porn is bad is simply irrelevant today but so much of it is just regular, every day people of every age, size, shape and level of conventional attractiveness.


I’ve heard (and said) that body insecurity is a reason not to like watching porn, but not that it’s bad. The reasons I hear around here that it’s bad are trafficking or religious reasons. Body insecurity is the issue of the person who has it, you can’t call anything “bad” because you feel bad about yourself. That would be like saying no one should wear bikinis at the beach because I can’t pull one off any more. That’s MY problem, not theirs.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’ve heard (and said) that body insecurity is a reason not to like watching porn, but not that it’s bad. The reasons I hear around here that it’s bad are trafficking or religious reasons. Body insecurity is the issue of the person who has it, you can’t call anything “bad” because you feel bad about yourself. That would be like saying no one should wear bikinis at the beach because I can’t pull one off any more. That’s MY problem, not theirs.


Me walking on the beach in a swimsuit 🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Me walking on the beach in a swimsuit 🤣
> 
> View attachment 83709


I don’t walk on the beach, hippies keep trying to push me back into the water.😂


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Middle aged guys with beer guts are capable of having sex lol.... Sex is not just for ultra fit people 🤣
> 
> Overweight and /or out of shape guys are capable of getting into relationships as well 😀


This is exactly my point. This is REAL porn.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> This is exactly my point. This is REAL porn.


My bad! I misread it 😅


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’ve heard (and said) that body insecurity is a reason not to like watching porn, but not that it’s bad. The reasons I hear around here that it’s bad are trafficking or religious reasons. Body insecurity is the issue of the person who has it, you can’t call anything “bad” because you feel bad about yourself. That would be like saying no one should wear bikinis at the beach because I can’t pull one off any more. That’s MY problem, not theirs.


OK but I think you kind of missed my point. My point was that porn is not just perfect bodies but every size, shape, age etc and that citing porn as making people insecure about their bodies due to porn being all young, perfect bodies is a non sequitur because much of the content today is normal people of all ranges of attractiveness. 

I will go so far as to say conventional Hollywood movies show a much more disproportionate portrayal of beautiful people than porn. If anyone should feel insecure about seeing only young beautiful in movies, it would be more prevalent from Hollywood romance movies. 

I challenge that it would easier to find middle aged, overweight people having romance and eroticism in porn that it would be to find in a mainstream, Hollywood romance movie.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> I challenge that it would easier to find middle aged, overweight people having romance and eroticism in porn that it would be to find in a mainstream, Hollywood romance movie.


Well of course it’s this way. People pay to see Hollywood movies whereas the porn you reference is usually people uploading their own stuff for everyone to see for free. When people pay for porn, it’s to see perfect women, not normal women.

Porn doesn’t make people insecure. The people are insecure already without the porn. The perfect bodies remind them of what’s wrong with them.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Porn doesn’t make people insecure. The people are insecure already without the porn. The perfect bodies remind them of what’s wrong with them.


OK but why are people citing that insecurity as a reason to not watch porn but then get hot and bothered watching love scenes in conventional movies with Hollywood hunks and beauties that are typically much better looking than even the young, hard bodies in porn?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> OK but why are people citing that insecurity as a reason to not watch porn but then get hot and bothered watching love scenes in conventional movies with Hollywood hunks and beauties that are typically much better looking than even the young, hard bodies in porn?


I don’t know why someone would do that. If porn makes you insecure, don’t watch it, but I would think any depiction of perfect people would elicit the same emotional response. It seems illogical for one to be ok and not the other.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I don’t know why someone would do that. If porn makes you insecure, don’t watch it, but I would think any depiction of perfect people would elicit the same emotional response. It seems illogical for one to be ok and not the other.


Thank you for acknowledging that


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

oldshirt said:


> I’ll refer you back to my post #6 that I made clear back on the first page of this thread.
> 
> Porn today ain’t your daddy’s old VHS tapes under the basement stairs of “Debbie Does Dallas.”
> 
> ...


While I agree with you that Rule 34 of the Internet says that if you can think about it, there is porn about it.

I would also say that some women with a weight problem might not feel bad it they watch BBW porn. However, I think some would feel embarrassed for the woman performer and feel she was being exploited. 

I would also suggest you go to whatever porn site you prefer and look at their "most viewed" playlist. By the way Porn Hub has the 50 most watched porn videos. I googled it, as you can as well. The women on the screen shot of that playlist were all young and hard bodied. No grannies, no BBW, etc.

However, I was not objecting to porn. I just think that typical porn is not what will do anything to arrouse a wife. If one spent enough time screening porn to find one's that one's wife would like before showing them, it might work, but that might lead to problems in other ways. In that respect I concede that there are some videos out there that might arouse a spouse. There are some on sensuous massage or on sex education, and not the Debbie does Dallas. I would suggest you reread my comments. I should have clarified that when I said most women, I meant most women who have been married for a while and had a couple or more children and whose husbands are looking for something to spice up the love life in their marriage.



> .....In addition to a woman feeling that a porn video might be degrading or exploiting the woman, many women have body self image issues and find that porn's focus on younger, firmer, slender women very threatening.
> 
> I think that *few women would want to watch porn with their spouse because they would feel that they would need to compete with what they are seeing on the video.*


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I am not directing anything at you. But I realize how lucky I am with such an open minded lady. If you ask my wife her thoughts about watching porn. She will tell you, its just sex.
> 
> I still remember roughly 4 months into dating when she brought up the subject of porn to me. We had been sexually active for about a month at that point. She said I understand it's different for everyone and want your opinion on the subject along with sex toys as my last bf was staunchly against it. I was thinking this might be a trick question. I said I am fine with it.
> 
> She had a nice collection of dvds along with a few toys. That was one wild night 💘


Congratulations. You are probably a lucky guy to have such an understanding open minded wife.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> Congratulations. You are probably a lucky guy to have such an understanding open minded wife.


Thank you!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Thank you!


Mr D also has an understanding and open minded wife. We just don't do porn. Plenty of other things to do. 😊


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Diana7 said:


> Mr D also has an understanding and open minded wife. We just don't do porn. Plenty of other things to do. 😊


Porn is not required to have a good sex life or be open minded with your spouse. I just view it as something to enhance a couples sex life if they are both into it. 

Sex is like eating a good steak. Its delicious all by itself. Porn and sex toys are like the seasoning. Its not there to replace the flavor of the steak, just enhance it. But not everyone enjoys seasoning and that is perfectly fine 👌


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Porn is not required to have a good sex life or be open minded with your spouse. I just view it as something to enhance a couples sex life if they are both into it.
> 
> Sex is like eating a good steak. Its delicious all by itself. Porn and sex toys are like the seasoning. Its not there to replace the flavor of the steak, just enhance it. But not everyone enjoys seasoning and that is perfectly fine 👌


You don’t need a bunch of butter or toppings when the meat itself is the best quality. And served very, very rare.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You don’t need a bunch of butter or toppings when the meat itself is the best quality. And served very, very rare.


Now I am itching for a ribeye. But the prices for a steak are ridiculous here. Two ribeyes can easily be 33.00.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Now I am itching for a ribeye. But the prices for a steak are ridiculous here. Two ribeyes can easily be 33.00.


Wow, at a restaurant? I can’t get a decent ribeye for less than $65 here.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Wow, at a restaurant? I can’t get a decent ribeye for less than $65 here.


That is just buying from the grocery store lol... We quit going to restaurants. Many haven't raised all that much, but the food portions and quality have plummeted. 

One local seafood restaurant used to serve local and fresh. The shrimp now taste like the frozen imported bags of shrimp from Walmart. The steaks also are of much lower quality.


----------



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?
> 
> I know some on here are opposed to porn (and thats OK of course as my question isn't if porn is right or wrong) just curious if anyone finds it beneficial to their sex life?
> 
> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


We've done it several times. Married nearly 26 years and it's been very infrequent. For us, it's all about timing and the mood. If I feel the mood is leaning toward a certain direction, then I may mention it. She has never cared for porn at all but has really enjoyed watching some mmf threesomes and lesbian encounters. Knowing her dislike of porn, I'm very careful about bringing it up. In saying that, communication and knowing your wife/partner is huge. Having the ability to sense when it may be brought up from a definite no keeps it exciting, fresh, and avoids issues. It can add to a great sexual experience if used correctly. Good luck!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

TonyM said:


> We've done it several times. Married nearly 26 years and it's been very infrequent. For us, it's all about timing and the mood. If I feel the mood is leaning toward a certain direction, then I may mention it. She has never cared for porn at all but has really enjoyed watching some mmf threesomes and lesbian encounters. Knowing her dislike of porn, I'm very careful about bringing it up. In saying that, communication and knowing your wife/partner is huge. Having the ability to sense when it may be brought up from a definite no keeps it exciting, fresh, and avoids issues. It can add to a great sexual experience if used correctly. Good luck!


Thats pretty cool. I would be happy with that if I could ever get my wife to do it but she won't so I don't ask anymore.

I was just looking for a way to spice things up a little. Thanks!


----------



## Korolover (10 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?
> 
> I know some on here are opposed to porn (and thats OK of course as my question isn't if porn is right or wrong) just curious if anyone finds it beneficial to their sex life?
> 
> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


Yes we have . Several times . But we can only watch it for a max of 7-8 minutes and then get on with our own stuff


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Thats pretty cool. I would be happy with that if I could ever get my wife to do it but she won't so I don't ask anymore.
> 
> I was just looking for a way to spice things up a little. Thanks!


My W and I enjoy occasionally looking at magazines, jpgs, gifs, and short porn videos together. 

I'm 100% in charge of finding something suitable, and I choose carefully; I know after many years what genres she generally finds exciting and what are her turn-offs. 

It's the sexual equivalent of ordering takeout from a new restaurant occasionally, vs cooking at home.

Did this casual level of interaction happen overnight? Definitely not. Some trial and error, even to this day. But there was no 'grooming' involved. 

She understood from the start my intention was to help her explore her turn-ons, her own sexuality, add some spice occasionally, and start discussions about our sex life.

She's visually oriented and literally can't verbally express her sexual interests, which was very frustrating for both of us. So this was the ticket to better communication that we stumbled on. 

After I choose a couple of possibilities, I usually send her screen caps on our private messaging app, and ask her which one she'd like to see. That way, she has the deciding vote in case one of those choices is not her thing at all. 

I have to say it's been fun, hot, educational, and, who knows, may have saved our marriage; I can't go back in time and know, but the level of intimacy and connection has gone way up as a result. And it just keeps things fresh and exciting over the years.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Anyone done it or do it now as part of your sex activity? Was it successful or a failure?
> 
> I know some on here are opposed to porn (and thats OK of course as my question isn't if porn is right or wrong) just curious if anyone finds it beneficial to their sex life?
> 
> Mentioned it in the past to my wife but she isn't interested. My ex from long ago would try it from time to time but never really got into it much.


Some sex therapists will use porn as a way to disengage\distract couples with psychological sexual dysfunctions or sexual aversion so they don't dwell of these dysfunctions while having sex. This is called Counterbypassing and it works very well, better than most standard sex therapy approaches.

However, many women don't like it because it calls for no partner to partner involvement other than penis in vagina. The couple must keep their eyes on the porn screen without looking at each other. Plus therapists who use this say there is only one sex position to use when using this technique- Doggy. Apparently this slowly changes once the man can finally get an erection and ejaculate in the partner's vagina.

One therapist who uses Counterbypassing said that the therapy works great for most people with severe sexual disorders but he has had male patients who would take their eyes off the porn to look at their partner during intercourse too early in the process (which can take many attempts before it starts to work) and the sexual dysfunctions would suddenly appear killing his erection almost immediately so you have to follow the protocol exactly as taught.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I find porn pretty boring. Or most of it. Same old plots, same old assumptions. Someone is usually being used in one way or another, plenty of fantasy. I have found a couple of videos that were interesting as they displayed actual male multiple orgasms.

Usually I look for actually loving couples. There was a series of videos by a woman director made for women that I rented from a co-op sex shop down the street from the PIXAR studios called "Good Vibrations" that were pretty decent.

But would I watch them with my wife? Dunno. Usually too busy for third party stuff when we are pleasuring each other.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Every now and the Mrs NLLH will put one on (Soft stuff) but I can go with the flow. I prefer to be a participant instead of spectator


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ha ha, all categories FOR SURE in porn hub.
MILF (so moms are covered)
BBW (so big beautiful women are coverd)
Big Ass
Small boobs
Mature (in case older women wonder if younger men want to see their bodies)
Closed Captions (in case you can not hear)

and those are just the MAJOR categories, you can search for more specific penchants!

So yes, Porn is VERY inclusive. If you are a mature mom, with a flat chest, who is very large....you can be assured there are men (and women) searching for porn about your exact body type, and loving it


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Talker67 said:


> ha ha, all categories FOR SURE in porn hub.
> MILF (so moms are covered)
> BBW (so big beautiful women are coverd)
> Big Ass
> ...


Yup, all sorts of categories. It's sad how many women think that they have to be a size 2 with perky boobs to be attractive..... Men prefer all different types of bodies. Myself, I prefer size 10/12 and love a large chest.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Yup, all sorts of categories. It's sad how many women think that they have to be a size 2 with perky boobs to be attractive..... Men prefer all different types of bodies. Myself, I prefer size 10/12 and love a large chest.


men want their partners to act sexy, dress sexy, and be enthusiastic about having sex. That is pretty much it.

are there some guys who only will pursue girls who look like models? sure. but they are a MINORITY.

it really is a shame. Plenty of women on here start off threads that reek of body image problems* in their minds* stopping them from enjoying sex with their husbands....they will not believe their hubbies are still VERY HORNY for them. 

i do not understand it at all. they do not listen when you assure them that they still look sexy to their hubby. 

In fact, plenty of mature women look very sexy to younger men, who flirt with them all the time, but they do not seem to notice!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> men want their partners to act sexy, dress sexy, and be enthusiastic about having sex. That is pretty much it.
> 
> are there some guys who only will pursue girls who look like models? sure. but they are a MINORITY.
> 
> ...


Much agree, from what's usually posted.


----------

